# Unusual species you've encountered



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I enjoy learning about truly strange and unusual specimens in the aquatic world. Does anyone know of any type of creature, fish or the like that people might keep in their tanks? Anything that might strike others as simply odd? I'm talking about something that somebody would see and simply not know what to think, or be simply marveled by. 
Even if you're not sure if it's weird or strange enough, throw it out there anyways, I would love to hear about it, and who knows, I may discover my new favorite species. Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## dvanbramer88 (Jul 23, 2011)

I work at a place that sells fish, Although easily recognizable, people do not know what a Pleco is; let alone the less common variates. The term "sucker fish" or "sucky fish" kills me.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

A friend of mine has a stone fish in an aquarium. Ugly and weird looking.


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Holy Cow, That thing looks like week old meatloaf!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

One of the oddest things I ever saw at the LFS was a mudskipper.It was years ago and haven't seen one since.Cute,odd little creature.
mudskippers.org introduction to mudskippers, mudskipper behavior, how to raise mudskippers, where to buy mudskippers


----------



## Auban (Aug 8, 2010)

of all the fish i have seen, a frogfish takes the cake as being the oddest. it is a very odd feeling to look into a tank and swear that the sponge sitting in the corner just got up and walked to the other side of the tank...


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

Atlantic Wolf fish are some of the ugliest fish I have ever seen... and they aren't even 'Cute' Ugly, just plain ugly...










^Not my picture btw^


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I've actually caught the wolf fish deep sea fishing out of Perkins Cove,Ogunquit Maine.They are called the lobster of fish as they feed almost soley on clams.People on the boat who had eaten them before were more than happy to take their meat.
They really are a ugly scary looking fish and teeth that make that photo seem tame!One was over three feet long!About 15 lbs.It was a bad trip and that fish almost won the pool!


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow, this is all great stuff. I think I'm a new fan of the frogfish, they're odd but have some gorgeous camouflage.


----------



## WheeledGoat (Jan 29, 2013)

My LFS has a very impressive lungfish on display - what's most awesome are the fins/legs/arms - they just end in a point (like in this picture - not my pic, just one i found on google that depicts the appendages that I find so interesting). Makes you feel like you're looking at a missing link or something, kinda like a coelacanth or something!


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

Lungfish have been around for quite some time, I've seen a BBC series that depicted a raptor eating one of these from out of the mud.


----------



## Manafel (Sep 4, 2011)

^ Walking with Dinosaurs ^ Watched it on netflix a week ago lol. Lungfish are a pretty old species.


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

There's actually an oddity that I would like to have if I could get the tank setup for it, and that's a fire eel.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I had a salamander larvae for some time. Poor guy was in bad shape when I got him, his gill fringes were all burned off due to ammonia levels. He was a very neat little guy, reminded me of Toothless from How to Train Your Dragon. 

Maybe not entirely odd, but I have a species of wild bettas, called Ocellata. They seem to pair bond, which is unusual for this complex of fish. The pairs will become depressed and refuse to breed with anyone other than their mate. Pretty neat.


----------



## kicksilver (Aug 9, 2012)

I think axolotls are pretty interesting and unique as well.


----------

